# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  نتحدي ونتحدي بكل قوة

## الفرح دنياي

تحدي الإعاقة واللعب والتنافس 



رغم الإعاقة التي جاءت بها الأقدار لهؤلاء فإن الرياضة بمجالها الرحب وأجوائها التي تخلقها دائما كانت موضع الاهتمام فوفرت الظروف والمتطلبات التي تتناسب مع الحركية الممكنة لتمارس لعبة كرة الطائرة للمعاقين حركيا في منافسات تعوض ولو بشيء معنوي ونسبي هؤلاء مافقدوه .
منقول

----------


## آهات حنونه

يسلمو على على هيك نقل

واني بنسبه الي بصراحه اشجعهم ودائما ادا نقلو في التلفزيون اشاهدهم

ولازم يغيرون جو ليحسو انهم عايشين مو مدفونين بلحياة

وتقبل مروري اخوي الفرح دنياي.....

----------


## فرح

الفرح دنياي
يسلمووو طرح رااائع 
يعطيك العااافيه وتسلم الايااادي
دوووم ننتظر الجدييييييد
موفق

----------


## علي pt

*طرح موفق ..*

*مشكورين على النقل الرائع ..*


*بانتظار جديدكم ،،*

*وتقبلو تحيات*
*أخوكم علي*

----------


## الفرح دنياي

بحر العجائب>فــــرح<عليpt
حضورجميل واشرقت صفحتي بالانوار 
بارك الله فيكم وربي يشافي ويعافي جميع المرضى

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالفعل اخي 
الرياضه مهمه للجمييع
 دون استثنااء 
مشكوور اخي العزييز 
دمت بخييير

----------


## Hussain.T

الرياضة مفيدة للجميع حقا...

يسلموو ع الموضوع الحلو

يعطيك العافية

ننتظر جديدك

تحياتي

----------

